
The Great American Fear - FreedomToCreate
https://medium.com/@MaximusAurelius/the-great-american-fear-c79a07370747#.t4rdzhs89
======
DrScump
In all of the author's partisan rants, he fails to include a _single quote_
supporting his perception.

------
FreedomToCreate
If only more people, Americans as well as other around the world, could
realize this.

